# Prepping / Emergency Preparedness > General Emergency Preparedness >  Anaconda attack

## Blade

Living where I do and go where I go  people have let pythons and pet anacondas loose into the wild. The Everglades has tens of thousands of pythons but also there are giant anacondas in the glades.

Occasionally I've gone in on one of my "survival scenarios" so these snakes are a real threat to me. 

I learned how to survive an attack from a giant anaconda and will pass this along if you ever happen to come into the Everglades.

Is while sleeping you realize an anaconda is eyeing you for dinner this may save you.

Lie perfectly still, they know your there but you can't out run the snake. 

Tuck your chin in tight and keep your arms close to your body if you can without alarming the snake. The snake may crawl over you at this point or possibly start making plans to consume you. At this point you must remain calm despite how else you feel.

If the snake decides your it's dinner it will begin at your feet up to your ankles. It will slowly work it's way up your legs, this is the direction they always will eat. It will seem like eternity but the snake will finally reach up to your hips, it takes about an hour to reach this point but by this time you should feel a bit more comfortable in this situation. The main thing is don't panic and remember this writing.

When the snake reaches this point make your move for your knife. Slip the knife into the top of the snakes mouth between your leg. With one swift motion, thrust it though the top of the snakes head and pull towards you.....it will sever the snakes head in two therefore freeing you.

Sounds scary but if you do this right it will save your life.

Here's a couple more pointers. ALWAYS carry your knife as I do. ALWAYS keep your knife as sharp as possible, it may save your life!

----------


## welderguy

Personally I see two problems with your advice ( speaking only for myself) First off I wont wait for it to try and eat me second I wont use a knife. as soon as it is in the HOLY CRAP distance It will have a bullet hole ( Read several ) in its body.

P.S dont anacondas roll there dinner up and squeeze the stuffing out of it. ?

----------


## RangerXanatos

BS.  Snakes start at the head and work down.  Anacondas are constrictors and want to eat the food they have just killed, not find something that is dead (if that is what you're trying to act like) and would constrict around you as soon as it figured you were live, and then eat you after killing you, again starting at the head.  Also, the last I knew of, there hasn't been any truly documented anacondas large enough to eat a grown man.  The movie was made in Hollywood, not Animal Planet.

----------


## RangerXanatos

Also, the reason the start with the head is because of the orientation of the hair.  With the hair growth is easier to swallow than against the growth.

----------


## BENESSE

http://www.anacondas.org/faqs.htm

*Can an anaconda kill a person?*            Anacondas are top predators that often prey on animals stronger and tougher than humans.  A medium size anaconda, say 13 feet long, can easily kill an adult person.  Some people believe that anacondas would not be able to pass the shoulders of a person.  This is untrue.  Anacondas can swallow prey thicker than a person plus the shoulder of a human a not a very mobile joins and the snake can easily disarticulate the joins of the rotator cuff making it less bulky.  The reason that there are not many records of anacondas preying on people is because anacondas live in the swamp where people do not go very often.  In fact, the two records of anacondas attacking humans have been on people that were helping in my research.  When we go to the field we spend inordinate amounts of time on the habitat of the anacondas and increase tremendously the chances of an encounter.  The bad news is as human encroach on anacondas habitats as a result of the so called _development_ that every time leads people's frontiers more and more into habitats of the wildlife.

----------


## crashdive123

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## BENESSE

http://www.herpcenter.com/pythons-ge...-anaconda.html

Check out a post by GAGT.

----------


## hunter63

Well that's it....The last straw...........I call for "snake control" with a limit of 6 ft max, and all snake must be registered.....
There, we took care of THAT.

----------


## BENESSE

Blade has an odd sense of humor, if you ax me.

----------


## hunter63

> Blade has an odd sense of humor, if you ax me.


Sheeeesh, "B" ....Kinda play along, OK?..... been a slow week......

----------


## RangerXanatos

A couple of sources I've found have said no, they cannot eat a full grown man, but the closest thing of a source about that is wikianswers.  But, they only grow to be around 1 foot in diameter.  That itself would make it hard to swallow a full grown man.  http://animals.nationalgeographic.co...reen-anaconda/

----------


## RangerXanatos

I would also like to hear/see more of these "survival scenarios."  How about taking a camera or video recorder with you sometime.   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## gryffynklm

Crash, I thougt  you working on the survival anaconda slayer blade with the slumber time comfey sheath? $350 isn't a bad price. Our WV anacondas are much smaller and usually start choking when they reach the knees and give up. The only problem is that they eat their pray head first unless you wear flannel.

----------


## hunter63

> I would also like to hear/see more of these "survival scenarios."  How about taking a camera or video recorder with you sometime.


No problem, just Google them, they are from somewhere else anyway.......

----------


## welderguy

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MYJed...e=results_main

Well Ill be darned they do eat feet first.

----------


## Psalm25

Kind of interesting: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JwvG15juaOU

Looking at that I would say if it can eat a cow it can eat a person. But I don't think I would let it snack on my legs for an hour before I start shanking the hell out of its head

----------


## Stiffy

> . . . Lie perfectly still, they know your there but *you can't out run the snake*. . .


Uh, yeah, okay, but I googled this and every site I went to said the anaconda's speed on land is about one mile an hour.  

Maybe you could try to come up with a survival scenerio that isn't based on a Hollywood adventure flick.   You know, like stuff that actually happens.  You know, like reality.

----------


## sticker

he must think everyone here is stupid, what a tool, but not a sharp one

----------


## 1stimestar

> Kind of interesting: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JwvG15juaOU
> 
> Looking at that I would say if it can eat a cow it can eat a person. But I don't think I would let it snack on my legs for an hour before I start shanking the hell out of its head


That was my thought.

----------


## BENESSE

> http://www.herpcenter.com/pythons-ge...-anaconda.html
> 
> Check out a post by GAGT.


Hello?
If he was joking (which I hope he was) he lifted the joke from here.
If he wasn't, well...something's seriously off.

----------


## Stiffy

> Hello?
> If he was joking (which I hope he was) he lifted the joke from here.
> He he wasn't, well...something's seriously off.


He "lifted" the story from another forum???    Next thing you know, he'll be "lifting" tree house photos and claiming he made them himself.

----------


## Wildthang

The Ohiocondas here are very slow in the winter, it"s 11 degrees out there right now! They speed up in the summer though, and that is when I start packeing my knife everwhere I go so I can split them form a hole to appetite. The Ohiocondas are so big that they try to double you up and swallow you from the middle which give you a little more time to cut off their head :Scared:

----------


## Blade

Everyone thinks this is a joke?  The joke will be on ya'll when this happens if ya'll ever leave the house from your warm, down comforters and herbal tea and actually get out in the wild. 

Frankly I don't care whether you believe it or not. *I do know* that I am prepared for this event if I ever do fall asleep and wake to a giant Anaconda looking at me for dinner.

----------


## Wildthang

> Everyone thinks this is a joke?  The joke will be on ya'll when this happens if ya'll ever leave the house from your warm, down comforters and herbal tea and actually get out in the wild. 
> 
> Frankly I don't care whether you believe it or not. *I do know* that I am prepared for this event if I ever do fall asleep and wake to a giant Anaconda looking at me for dinner.


Blade we have no doubt that you are the udisputed expert on anacondas, and just by the fact that you let them half eat you before you wake up and split tha snake wide open, lets us know that you are very confident in your anaconda survival skils.
You are our Bear Grylls of anacondadom.............did I spell that right????

----------


## Blade

> Blade we have no doubt that you are the udisputed expert on anacondas, and just by the fact that you let them half eat you before you wake up and split tha snake wide open, lets us know that you are very confident in your anaconda survival skils.
> You are our Bear Grylls of anacondadom.............did I spell that right????


Drop the "tude" Dude. Anytime you wanna go head to head out there in a survival test, name it!

----------


## RangerXanatos

> Drop the "tude" Dude. Anytime you wanna go head to head out there in a survival test, name it!


  So how does that work?  Loser dies?

----------


## hunter63

You know, generally when an article, antidote, or instructions are a obvious copy and paste from someone/ where else, the thread starts with.....
"I saw this", ....or" found this by so and so, thought I would pass it along"......credit should be given as much as possible to the original source.

Kinda tough, I realize, as there have only been about 7 or 8 original thoughts since the "copy and paste" was invented about 1993 or so.

I'm done, not impressed, joke or not.....and as far as survival scenarios......Good luck with that..........

----------


## Sarge47

> Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.
> 
> Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.
> 
> Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.


Like Crash said... :Devil: 

*1st Anaconda:*  Look!  A sleeping camper!  Let's eat him!"

*2nd Anaconda:*  "What?  Are you kidding?  Just look at that big badasss knife he has!"

*1st Anaconda:*  "That's okay, we'll use his knife to pick our fangs with after we're done...you take the head, I'll take the feet!" 

*2nd Anaconda:*  "Hmmm, sounds like a plan!       :Devil: 

p.s.:  BTW, no anacondas here in Illinois...just cottonmouths and the like, you know, the poison kind?         :1:

----------


## Psalm25

> You know, generally when an article, antidote, or instructions are a obvious copy and paste from someone/ where else, the thread starts with.....
> "I saw this", ....or" found this by so and so, thought I would pass it along"......credit should be given as much as possible to the original source.
> 
> Kinda tough, I realize, as there have only been about 7 or 8 original thoughts since the "copy and paste" was invented about 1993 or so.
> 
> I'm done, not impressed, joke or not.....and as far as survival scenarios......Good luck with that..........


I agree with hunter on this Blade, if you copy and paste it is best to inform that because with Google it takes only a few minutes to find what you found. Besides, a lot of stuff found on the net is false. Looking into the anaconda thing out of curiosity by using reliable searches like National Geographic and such, tells me anacondas spend a lot of their time in water and they do their hunting by waiting for pray to come drink by the waters edge. There are many kinds of constrictor snakes, but non of them that I have seen in my search chases their pray, they all wait for the pray to come to them. They always constrict their pray, so if an anaconda large enough to swallow a man gets a hold of you and starts to constrict you, it will crush your bones and there is no chance you will be able to breath from the pressure. If you wait an hour before you kill it you will be long dead before that hour is up.

----------


## Psalm25

^Even video' where people feed their pet snakes dead rats, the constrictor still constricts the dead rats... I don't know but I assume by constricting the dead rats it is breaking the bones making it more easy to swallow and for the bones to "exit" the snake

----------


## Wildthang

> Drop the "tude" Dude. Anytime you wanna go head to head out there in a survival test, name it!


Hey man, you would undoubtedly win. I don't have a knife as long as my leg, I don't let anacondas half swallow me, and I can't carve a tree house with my small knife. I just like to go to the woods and enjoy the outdoors when and if I get time.
I am no Bear Gryls, and I do not compete with other survivors, but I'll tell you one thing, never underestimate the old guys and especially the ones you don't know!

----------


## 1stimestar

> Drop the "tude" Dude. Anytime you wanna go head to head out there in a survival test, name it!


Who has the "tude"?  Seems to be you.  A bit defensive aren't you?  Ok, I'll challenge you to -40 survival test.  *throwing down glove...

----------


## intothenew

Ooo, ooo........ooo, I call the couch.

----------


## hunter63

I call "couch shot gun".......

----------


## welderguy

> Who has the "tude"?  Seems to be you.  A bit defensive aren't you?  Ok, I'll challenge you to -40 survival test.  *throwing down glove...


HHHMMM, since there are no anacondas in Alaska would this method hold true for a Bear chewing on your gizzard ?  Maybe that can be part of the challenge, " let a Bear chew on ya for an hour before stabbing it , Blade your the expert please Go First and let us know how it went.

----------


## 1stimestar

Lol.  Yea, after you Blade.  Unfortunately bears are/should be hibernating right now.  But how about moose?  I'd do a -40 moose challenge.  They don't eat you but they can stomp you dead.  I have several hanging around this winter so come on up and we'll hang out till we find one.

----------


## 1stimestar

You guys know, 3 people can fit on that couch.

----------


## hunter63

From the Story of Jeremiah Johnson, after 'Grizz" runs a grizzly bear into the cabin with Jeremiah.......Who stuck it with his knife then climbed a tree.......

Grizz, "Wise to leave that knife in him, pilgrim, helped bleed him out".
Jeremiah, "Twern't time to pull it out"

----------


## welderguy

> You guys know, 3 people can fit on that couch.


Cool Ill call the third spot. Whos bringing the popcorn

----------


## Wildthang

> Lol.  Yea, after you Blade.  Unfortunately bears are/should be hibernating right now.  But how about moose?  I'd do a -40 moose challenge.  They don't eat you but they can stomp you dead.  I have several hanging around this winter so come on up and we'll hang out till we find one.


I doubt he would last 1 day :Smartass:

----------


## Winter

Wow, just wow.

Well, now we know Blade lives in FL or thereabouts. I wish some of you that lived closer would school this kid on some outdoor stuff.

I have some rule suggestions. Since blade only needs his knife; the weight of your kit can't exceed the weight of his kit/knife.

----------


## intothenew

> Cool Ill call the third spot. Whos bringing the popcorn



Popcorn? Come on man, if you're gonna be a couch codger you gotta get with the game.


First, and foremost, Coffee. Then, a close second, adult beverages. Then, a really close third, pork fat "or de voors".



The main couch event, and I really look forward to this, is moose tenderloin and peeled grapes for the victor.

----------


## welderguy

> Popcorn? Come on man, if you're gonna be a couch codger you gotta get with the game.
> 
> 
> First, and foremost, Coffee. Then, a close second, adult beverages. Then, a really close third, pork fat "or de voors".
> 
> 
> 
> The main couch event, and I really look forward to this, is moose tenderloin and peeled grapes for the victor.


I have wrote this down and will post it on my fridge so i do not forget ,  :Smile:   Peeled grapes....hhhmmm  interesting I have to try that one day.

----------


## intothenew

> ......................Peeled grapes....hhhmmm  interesting I have to try that one day.

----------


## BENESSE

> Drop the "tude" Dude. Anytime you wanna go head to head out there in a survival test, name it!


Read and learn, boys and girls: This is how "situations" start in real life.
1) Don't say it to nobody.
2) If somebody says it to you, walk....away.

----------


## gryffynklm

If I bring my own couch can I come? 

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Blade

> Lol.  Yea, after you Blade.  Unfortunately bears are/should be hibernating right now.  But how about moose?  I'd do a -40 moose challenge.  They don't eat you but they can stomp you dead.  I have several hanging around this winter so come on up and we'll hang out till we find one.


I've got great recipes for moose, especially the offal. Moose testicals wrapped with bacon and a slice of jalapeno, Kidney and mushroom pot pie, and headcheese with 11 spices.

Send ticket, PM me and I'll tell you where.

ps,
I'm not coming if you live alone and have cabin fever and no neighbors.

----------


## 1stimestar

> If I bring my own couch can I come? 
> 
> Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.


Certainly!  I don't know how fluid your mode of transportation will remain though.

----------


## 1stimestar

> I've got great recipes for moose, especially the offal. Moose testicals wrapped with bacon and a slice of jalapeno, Kidney and mushroom pot pie, and headcheese with 11 spices.
> 
> Send ticket, PM me and I'll tell you where.
> 
> ps,
> I'm not coming if you live alone and have cabin fever and no neighbors.


Oh cupcake, I don't need you for "that"!

----------


## 1stimestar

Gryffyn, we can put yours right here.

img_32811.jpg

----------


## hunter63

Do anacondas have their own music....?
Sharks do......
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wCfWHqrYUqo

----------


## welderguy

> I've got great recipes for moose, especially the offal. Moose testicals wrapped with bacon and a slice of jalapeno, Kidney and mushroom pot pie, and headcheese with 11 spices.
> 
> Send ticket, PM me and I'll tell you where.
> 
> ps,
> *I'm not coming if you live alone and have cabin fever and no neighbors*.


Blade you do know that 1sttimestar is female !!!! um does that mean ....um ... never mind!!!!

----------


## gryffynklm

Oh, Nevermind. I thought you were talking about Alaska, WV the old mining town. Alaska the state, Thats different.

----------


## gryffynklm



----------


## Wildthang

And to think, this thread started out about anacondas :Confused:

----------


## intothenew

I think it started out;




> Can't fix stupid

----------


## hunter63

> 


Boohahahaha.....If I hear that I'll go running for my big knife.........

----------


## 1stimestar

You guys are cracking me up.

----------


## Sarge47

> I've got great recipes for moose, especially the offal. Moose testicals wrapped with bacon and a slice of jalapeno, Kidney and mushroom pot pie, and headcheese with 11 spices.
> 
> Send ticket, PM me and I'll tell you where.
> 
> ps,
> I'm not coming if you live alone and have cabin fever and no neighbors.


I had some offal Moose once!  Yuck!  Never again!  Anyway, you don't "set up" a survival scenario, it doesn't work that way!  Serious crap happens and if you make it out alive then you win, if you die you lose, end of story.  It's not the latest "extreme sport!"      :W00t:

----------


## hunter63

karl, thanks alot....got the green anaconda, green anaconda song running thru my head now.........green anaconda...LOL.

----------


## 1stimestar

> I had some offal Moose once!  Yuck!  Never again!  Anyway, you don't "set up" a survival scenario, it doesn't work that way!  Serious crap happens and if you make it out alive then you win, if you die you lose, end of story.  It's not the latest "extreme sport!"


Don't worry Sarge, if you ever come up here, I'll feed you some moose that tastes yummy.  It really depends a lot on the moose and how it's hunted as well as how it's handled afterwards wether the meat is etable or not.  And we also know the correct part of the moose to eat, not the offal.  Though I have had moose head soup many times.

----------


## welderguy

I have had moose jerky, tasted great ! ummmm whats an offal? ( or was that supposed to be awful )

----------


## Desert Rat!

I didn't know there where Moose in Florida,............ or is he in South Africa,... anyway we got no Anaconda's in the Mojave.

----------


## crashdive123

Offal /ˈɒfəl/,[1] also called, especially in the United States, variety meats or organ meats, refers to the internal organs and entrails of a butchered animal. 

Source:  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Offal

----------


## Stiffy

Personally, I prefer anaconda offal, with a nice chianti and some fava beans.

----------


## welderguy

> Offal /ˈɒfəl/,[1] also called, especially in the United States, variety meats or organ meats, refers to the internal organs and entrails of a butchered animal. 
> 
> Source:  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Offal


Thank You ,I learned something new!!

----------


## crashdive123

Me too - as you can see, I had to look it up.

----------


## Psalm25

> Offal /ˈɒfəl/,[1] also called, especially in the United States, variety meats or organ meats, refers to the internal organs and entrails of a butchered animal. 
> 
> Source:  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Offal


I love moose steak and roast... would try the moose head soup... love the heart with a little liver and onions... I'll pass on the entrails and rocky mountain oysters.

----------


## BENESSE

I'll stick with pokeweed. Sauteed in hot sesame oil & soy sauce.

It's just a weed but oh, what an amazing one.
http://www.cancer.org/treatment/trea...erals/pokeweed

----------


## Psalm25

> I'll stick with pokeweed. Sauteed in hot sesame oil & soy sauce.
> 
> It's just a weed but oh, what an amazing one.
> http://www.cancer.org/treatment/trea...erals/pokeweed


Don't think I've ever seen it here, but very interesting. I bet the berries would make a good homemade wine... not sure I like the "All parts of the plant are at least mildly poisonous when eaten" part though lol

----------


## Winter

It's just a weed? I have heard that before.

Then comes the craving for Doritos.

----------


## 1stimestar

My aunt, Poke Salad Annie, taught me how to make it.  You have to boil it and rinse, boil it and rinse, boil it and rinse.  Seemed a lot of work.

----------


## Blade

> I had some offal Moose once!  Yuck!  Never again!  Anyway, you don't "set up" a survival scenario, it doesn't work that way!  Serious crap happens and if you make it out alive then you win, if you die you lose, end of story.  It's not the latest "extreme sport!"


It's called "practice" and "drills". I guess you'll be home watching "Preppers" and taking notes on how to survive while some of us will be actually doing it. Takes all kinds I guess....those who do......and those who talk about it.

----------


## Blade

> I agree with hunter on this Blade, if you copy and paste it is best to inform that because with Google it takes only a few minutes to find what you found. Besides, a lot of stuff found on the net is false. Looking into the anaconda thing out of curiosity by using reliable searches like National Geographic and such, tells me anacondas spend a lot of their time in water and they do their hunting by waiting for pray to come drink by the waters edge. There are many kinds of constrictor snakes, but non of them that I have seen in my search chases their pray, they all wait for the pray to come to them. They always constrict their pray, so if an anaconda large enough to swallow a man gets a hold of you and starts to constrict you, it will crush your bones and there is no chance you will be able to breath from the pressure. If you wait an hour before you kill it you will be long dead before that hour is up.


I copied and pasted nothing! How dare you accuse me of plagiarizing!

----------


## BENESSE

> I copied and pasted nothing! How dare you accuse me of plagiarizing!


http://www.herpcenter.com/pythons-ge...-anaconda.html

Call it what you want.
I'll call it UNoriginal.

----------


## welderguy

> http://www.herpcenter.com/pythons-ge...-anaconda.html
> 
> Call it what you want.
> I'll call it UNoriginal.


I call it trying to be a cool kid when your really ..... this guy

1342677891911.jpg

----------


## slowcamaro

He may be a clown...but they're supposed to be entertaining, correct? Can we keep him, can we, please?

----------


## gryffynklm

> It's called "practice" and "drills". I guess you'll be home watching "Preppers" and taking notes on how to survive while some of us will be actually doing it. Takes all kinds I guess....those who do......and those who talk about it.


We have no reason to doubt what Blade is posting. I can only speak for myself. His knife is more expensive then mine. As stated above he is a firm beleiver in boots in the field. Practicing his craft. He never mentioned and you guys never thought of asking....

Blade have you managed to practice this anaconda defence technique? Finding a reaiable source for it has been difficult. Were did you pick up that technique? 


Most of use have never been that close to a constrictor and can't relate. Look at his other posts. Take those into account and consider his integrity.

----------


## iguanairs

Please take the time to read this. I know it is long (sorry about that) but it will be enlightening. lol

My website (Herp Center) notified me of a linkback coming from this website. Since this site doesn't really fall into my niches category I was curious as to why it was linking to my site and I followed the link. I am happy I did because I want to use this opportunity to set the record straight on a few things since "Blade" is way out of bounds on what he has written.

The everglades do have an invasive species of snake that the media has sensationalized to an extreme. That snake is the Burmese Python, not the Anaconda. In fact, right now there is a contest going on until February to see who can dispatch (kill) the largest Burmese Python and who can dispatch the most Burmese Pythons. This contest doesn't include Anacondas. lol I guess Florida wants to keep these man eaters there to help with population control of people like Blade. SMH The media would have everyone believing that the Everglades is currently host to tens of thousands of the Burmese Pythons yet currently professional trackers and wildlife experts have only been able to come up with 21. 800 people are searching an area proposed to have tens of thousands of these snakes and they can't even find one each. lol The reason for this is very simple. In 2010 Florida experienced a severe freeze. This freeze killed off the vast majority of the pythons in the everglades. Reptiles are cold-blooded and can't create their own body heat. When temperatures drop below freezing they can't function and they die. This is the reasoning that all these experts and trackers aren't finding hundreds or thousands of these snakes, they simply aren't there right now in those numbers. I am not trying to downplay the severity of the invasive species. I just prefer accurate information be shared that isn't media hype and sensationalism.

I won't go so far as to say there are not Anacondas in the Everglades. That would be ignorant of me. I don't believe for a second that "Blade" would be encountering a specimen large enough to attempt to eat a man. For starters, it would have to be a Green Anaconda (the heaviest of all snakes) and close to reaching lengths of 20+ feet. Snakes much smaller than that are strong enough to kill a man but they wouldn't be physically capable of eating him. 

Now I want to point on how snakes feed. Anacondas and Burmese Pythons are constrictors. They literally kill their prey by constricting them and exasperating the air from their lungs. (This causes suffocation and death.) They do this BEFORE they eat their prey. An anaconda is NOT going to "size up a man" and ponder if he is going to eat him. If his intent were to attempt to consume the person he would strike out and constrict. That is their natural reaction and how they are programmed. They aren't smart enough to look at a man lying down and say "well his feet are together and he isn't moving so I will just start eating him". The fact that "Blade" even proposes such nonsense is indicative of how uneducated he is on the species (and snakes as a whole), yet alone its presence in the Everglades. My 8 year old could have offered you more reliable information on the species. Once the animal is dead the snake will seek out the easiest method of consumption (in most cases) which will be the head. The reason this is the natural way for a snake to feed is back to how the snake is programmed. It will look for the path of least resistance. The body of animals, including humans, is streamlined from the head down. Your arms and legs will press down with ease but will cause resistance if pressed upward. Think about it like this; you are laying on the ground dead and the snake grabs a leg and starts eating. Once he gets to your groin, he is screwed. Our legs are not designed to flex upward and neither are many other species. As a result of evolution and eons of this happening they have learned that starting at the head is the easiest approach to feeding. They DO NOT eat from the feet first. LMAO (Some snakes will start from the ***-end but it is not typical and they do not do it intentionally as proposed by "Blade".)

I currently own 12 Ball Pythons, 2 Corn Snakes and a Boa Constrictor. I have been keeping and researching reptiles for 20+ years. I have been breeding varying species for 12+ years. I don't pretend to know everything about reptiles and am constantly learning but I can say with 100% assurance that no one on this site should listen to a thing coming from this kid "Blade". If he didn't take that inaccurate info from my site (which was posted to mock the idiot passing it around) then he has simply just told everyone himself that he completely lacks intellect and common sense. Give a man a shovel and some time and many will bury themselves. Well played "Blade", well played. SMH

----------


## gryffynklm

http://www.snopes.com/humor/nonsense/anaconda.asp

So much for setting Blad up for my next post.

----------


## welderguy

Karl,

 I do think your right! Im sure he is out in the bush, honing his skills this very minute. You know trapping the neighborhood cats, Breeding rats, whittlin an ark for the coming Apocalypse with his trusty Knife, practicing lying still while something crawls on or in your orifices, The important things all us preppers should be doing.
 I think Blade should be nominated for a Boots in the field award Can I get a second on that

----------


## BENESSE

That's just the thing, gryffynklm...you were giving Blade more credit than he deserves.
He had every chance to come back and say, ha, ha, it's a joke; no foul, no harm. But noooooooo...he stuck to his lame idea even though it was _proven_ 
that he lifted it off from somewhere where it was meant as a joke. He didn't even _get_ that.
So...as far as I'm concerned, he has hurt himself in other areas where he might be right. Who cares?!

----------


## gryffynklm

> Karl,
> 
>  I do think your right! Im sure he is out in the bush, honing his skills this very minute. You know trapping the neighborhood cats, Breeding rats, whittlin an ark for the coming Apocalypse with his trusty Knife, practicing lying still while something crawls on or in your orifices, The important things all us preppers should be doing.
>  I think Blade should be nominated for a Boots in the field award Can I get a second on that


Iguanaiers nice post. Hang around a while. 

Welderguy, glad you took the post the right way.

----------


## gryffynklm

"Look at his other posts. Take those into account and consider his integrity."

Before Iguanairs posted i wanted him to defend his source and practice so i could post the "snopes" article that revels the hoax. 

Sorry l like to play with my prey sometimes.

----------


## BENESSE

> Welderguy, glad you took the post the right way.


Sorry, Karl. I should've known you better than that.
A little slow on the uptake here. Too darn cold.

----------


## gryffynklm

Nevermind........

I sometimes like to help them dig deeper. Nothing gets them going like a little false support

----------


## 1stimestar

> I copied and pasted nothing! How dare you accuse me of plagiarizing!


When you steal other's photographs off the internet, you'll steal their words and thoughts just as easily without a thought that it is "stealing" as in, you are a thief.

----------


## welderguy

Iguanaiers, 

 Great post! hope you stick around it sounds like your experiance with reptiles can be a great asset around here.

----------


## jmarshnh

Are we done yet??? :No: 

Sometimes a troll trap wins and sometimes the troll wins

JMHO

Jim

----------


## Psalm25

> I copied and pasted nothing! How dare you accuse me of plagiarizing!


Blade, I want you to sit back for a second and think about it... you posted a picture of a tree house that was copied from the internet and said you built it. It was a joke but it flew over some heads. Then you made (I assume) a second joke and again it flew over some heads. As B said, not once did you come on and say lighten up folks, I found the pic on the net and was trying to make a joke. Then a few days later you post this about anacondas. B finds the exact same thing posted somewhere else pretty much word for word... do you see where I am going with this? Yes, it is very possible with a billion or so people posting in the internet that two posts could be the same but ether way it is wrong information. But you shouldn't get mad when people call you out on something... ether prove them wrong or admit that you were wrong. But if you walk away from it without explaining then your going to find a lot of people will assume your future posts are not original. Just my 2 cents

----------


## welderguy

> Are we done yet???
> 
> Sometimes a troll trap wins and sometimes the troll wins
> 
> JMHO
> 
> Jim


 Heck Im just board , I could care less what Garbage he spews forth.

----------


## crashdive123

> When you steal other's photographs off the internet, you'll steal their words and thoughts just as easily without a thought that it is "stealing" as in, you are a thief.


Don't forget that he told us in his intro that he was a thief.  I applaud his honesty for that brief moment in time.

While it has been entertaining, I think the novelty of Blade has worn thin.  Goodbye Blade.

----------


## 1stimestar

Buh bye.

----------


## Sarge47

Wow!  What a turd, no wonder he carries a big knife!  Everybody watch your tires!        :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :W00t:

----------


## welderguy

AAAWWWW MAN !!!! I didnt get to use this .....
trol3.jpg
Or this 
troll2.jpg
Or this
fat_hairy_guy_on_bed_with_guns.jpg
oh well  :Crying:

----------


## gryffynklm

Sounds like I have to call the couch back.

----------


## hunter63

> Please take the time to read this. I know it is long (sorry about that) but it will be enlightening. lol
> 
> My website (Herp Center) notified me of a linkback coming from this website. Since this site doesn't really fall into my niches category I was curious as to why it was linking to my site and I followed the link. I am happy I did because I want to use this opportunity to set the record straight on a few things since "Blade" is way out of bounds on what he has written.
> 
> The everglades do have an invasive species of snake that the media has sensationalized to an extreme. That snake is the Burmese Python, not the Anaconda. In fact, right now there is a contest going on until February to see who can dispatch (kill) the largest Burmese Python and who can dispatch the most Burmese Pythons. This contest doesn't include Anacondas. lol I guess Florida wants to keep these man eaters there to help with population control of people like Blade. SMH The media would have everyone believing that the Everglades is currently host to tens of thousands of the Burmese Pythons yet currently professional trackers and wildlife experts have only been able to come up with 21. 800 people are searching an area proposed to have tens of thousands of these snakes and they can't even find one each. lol The reason for this is very simple. In 2010 Florida experienced a severe freeze. This freeze killed off the vast majority of the pythons in the everglades. Reptiles are cold-blooded and can't create their own body heat. When temperatures drop below freezing they can't function and they die. This is the reasoning that all these experts and trackers aren't finding hundreds or thousands of these snakes, they simply aren't there right now in those numbers. I am not trying to downplay the severity of the invasive species. I just prefer accurate information be shared that isn't media hype and sensationalism.
> 
> I won't go so far as to say there are not Anacondas in the Everglades. That would be ignorant of me. I don't believe for a second that "Blade" would be encountering a specimen large enough to attempt to eat a man. For starters, it would have to be a Green Anaconda (the heaviest of all snakes) and close to reaching lengths of 20+ feet. Snakes much smaller than that are strong enough to kill a man but they wouldn't be physically capable of eating him. 
> 
> Now I want to point on how snakes feed. Anacondas and Burmese Pythons are constrictors. They literally kill their prey by constricting them and exasperating the air from their lungs. (This causes suffocation and death.) They do this BEFORE they eat their prey. An anaconda is NOT going to "size up a man" and ponder if he is going to eat him. If his intent were to attempt to consume the person he would strike out and constrict. That is their natural reaction and how they are programmed. They aren't smart enough to look at a man lying down and say "well his feet are together and he isn't moving so I will just start eating him". The fact that "Blade" even proposes such nonsense is indicative of how uneducated he is on the species (and snakes as a whole), yet alone its presence in the Everglades. My 8 year old could have offered you more reliable information on the species. Once the animal is dead the snake will seek out the easiest method of consumption (in most cases) which will be the head. The reason this is the natural way for a snake to feed is back to how the snake is programmed. It will look for the path of least resistance. The body of animals, including humans, is streamlined from the head down. Your arms and legs will press down with ease but will cause resistance if pressed upward. Think about it like this; you are laying on the ground dead and the snake grabs a leg and starts eating. Once he gets to your groin, he is screwed. Our legs are not designed to flex upward and neither are many other species. As a result of evolution and eons of this happening they have learned that starting at the head is the easiest approach to feeding. They DO NOT eat from the feet first. LMAO (Some snakes will start from the ***-end but it is not typical and they do not do it intentionally as proposed by "Blade".)
> ...


Thanks for the up date.....I'm thinking it didn't take long to see BS all over the OP.....LOL


Well it was fun for a while.........(song in my head)....geen anoconda, green anconda........

----------


## welderguy

Who other than Myself, Listened to that whole song.

----------


## hunter63

> Who other than Myself, Listened to that whole song.


LOL why do you think it's stuck in my head?....green anaconda, green anaconda

----------


## 1stimestar

*raising hand

*hanging head in shame

----------


## 1stimestar

> AAAWWWW MAN !!!! I didnt get to use this .....
> 
> Or this
> Attachment 8800
> oh well


MY EYES!   MY EYES!





The other ones were funny though.

----------


## welderguy

> MY EYES!   MY EYES!
> 
> 
> 
> What you didnt like My self portrait !!!!!!!! 
> 
> 
> The other ones were funny though.


I have tons more LOL !!!

----------


## Psalm25

> Who other than Myself, Listened to that whole song.


I did... I couldn't turn it off without knowing if the green anaconda, green anaconda got to snack on the two gerbils by the end of the video lol

----------


## Sarge47

> It's called "practice" and "drills". I guess you'll be home watching "Preppers" and taking notes on how to survive while some of us will be actually doing it. Takes all kinds I guess....those who do......and those who talk about it.


Doing what?  Pretending he's lost?  Slashing tires with his big-arsed knife?  Looking for a giant Anaconda in Florida just to prove his point?  And I hate "Preppers!"  I just feel sorry for 1stimestar, there goes her date!  BTW, I do believe that the Busse Battle Mistress went the  way of the Do-Do back in the late 80's or so!  Ron Hood later designed knives with Eric Ferhman,(Hood Hunter/ http://www.survival.com/?page_id=173) TOPS: Anaconda 9(The same knife being used by Joe Teti on Dual Survivor 3, BTW, http://www.survival.com/?page_id=175), as well as testing/reviewing many others.  In the end he worked with Buck knives and designed the Buck Hoodlum, Punk, and smaller version of the Hoodlum.... :Detective:

----------


## 1stimestar

> Doing what?  Pretending he's lost?  Slashing tires with his big-arsed knife?  Looking for a giant Anaconda in Florida just to prove his point?  And I hate "Preppers!"  I just feel sorry for 1stimestar, there goes her date!  BTW, I do believe that the Busse Battle Mistress went the  way of the Do-Do back in the late 80's or so!  Ron Hood later designed knives with Eric Ferhman,(Hood Hunter/ http://www.survival.com/?page_id=173) TOPS: Anaconda 9(The same knife being used by Joe Teti on Dual Survivor 3, BTW, http://www.survival.com/?page_id=175), as well as testing/reviewing many others.  In the end he worked with Buck knives and designed the Buck Hoodlum, Punk, and smaller version of the Hoodlum....


Hahhaha I have actually never seen that show because you know, the whole not having tv thing.  Thought it was hilarious to be accused of watching it.

And hey Sarg.  Don't make me come down there.  I have all the dates I can handle hahaha.  Besides, you have to be an "ACTUAL" bad *** to date me.  A puppy like this would be sent home with his tail between his legs.

----------


## RangerXanatos

> And hey Sarg.  Don't make me come down there.  I have all the dates I can handle hahaha. * Besides, you have to be an "ACTUAL" bad *** to date me.*  A puppy like this would be sent home with his tail between his legs.


Though he doesn't claim to be a bad***, Sourdough does use an outhouse without a door.  :Ladysman:

----------


## 1stimestar

I think I read he actually has a real live flush toilet now.

----------


## Sarge47

> And hey Sarg.  Don't make me come down there.  I have all the dates I can handle hahaha.  Besides, you have to be an "ACTUAL" bad *** to date me.  A puppy like this would be sent home with his tail between his legs.


Really?  I read somewhere that he packs a really big............................................kni  fe!     :no way:

----------


## BENESSE

> Really?  I read somewhere that he packs a really big............................................kni  fe!


As we all know, a big knife is just a compensation... :Sneaky2: 
_(...the more you know, the less you have to carry)_

----------


## Winter

Hahaha, so Blade is gone? I was saving up to ship him here for a campout. I have a few tires in the yard I need chopped up too.

----------


## Desert Rat!

Jeez I tuned in tonight to see a little troll bashing and I find blade is gone, well no troll humor tonight! :Cool:

----------


## BENESSE

I was just too dense to realize it while we still had a chance to milk this a little longer. 
Now Blade's gone and there doesn't seem to be any entertainment for the weekend.
Could there be someone lurking right around the corner?
I'll play along, I promise!

----------


## Winter

I do rate Blade as one of the most entertaining trolls I've seen in my few years here.

I actually PM'ed Sarge to let me push him into banning himself. But, the ever Vigilant Crash told me to settle down, LOL. 

I just hope nobody looked for info here and read one of his posts.

----------


## BENESSE

> I do rate Blade as one of the most entertaining trolls I've seen in my few years here.
> 
> I actually PM'ed Sarge to let me push him into banning himself. But, the ever Vigilant Crash told me to settle down, LOL. 
> 
> I just hope nobody looked for info here and read one of his posts.


What one never knows with people like that is whether they're seriously trying to pull wool over our eyes or they're just yanking our chain. Now, who _I_ found to be a hoot is Mormon X. Wacked out, but creative.

----------


## welderguy

> I was just too dense to realize it while we still had a chance to milk this a little longer. 
> Now Blade's gone and there doesn't seem to be any entertainment for the weekend.
> Could there be someone lurking right around the corner?
> I'll play along, I promise!


Pinky swear?

----------


## welderguy

> I do rate Blade as one of the most entertaining trolls I've seen in my few years here.
> 
> I actually PM'ed Sarge to let me push him into banning himself. But, the ever Vigilant Crash told me to settle down, LOL. 
> 
> I just hope nobody looked for info here and read one of his posts.


OOHHH I wasnt gonna ask for permission, I figured it was easier to ask for forgiveness ? :angelwings:

----------


## welderguy

Mormon X nope dont remember that one, must have been during one of my disapering acts

----------


## BENESSE

Hey, I just noticed. Where's Kyrat at?!
He would have dispatched this guy on pg. 2.

----------


## welderguy

Good observation, I had not noticed that till now.

----------


## BENESSE

> Mormon X nope dont remember that one, must have been during one of my disapering acts


You gotta check him out:
http://www.wilderness-survival.net/f...ghlight=mormon

Now this is masterful:
http://www.wilderness-survival.net/f...366-The-Refuge

----------


## 1stimestar

> Hey, I just noticed. Where's Kyrat at?!
> He would have dispatched this guy on pg. 2.


I think his head would have exploded.  We don't want that.

----------


## welderguy

> You gotta check him out:
> http://www.wilderness-survival.net/f...ghlight=mormon
> 
> Now this is masterful:
> http://www.wilderness-survival.net/f...366-The-Refuge


 Oh that was great !!!! wish i would of got in on that one.

----------


## crashdive123

> Hey, I just noticed. Where's Kyrat at?!
> He would have dispatched this guy on pg. 2.


He went to a big Rondy in Alafia.  If it had been a week later I would have been able to meet up with him for a day or two.  Maybe next year.  http://www.floridafrontiersmen.org/Alafia2013.html

----------


## Wildthang

So Blade is banned huh? I was thinking about taking him up on a survival challenge just to see what kind of wack job he really was................oh well!

----------


## Wildthang

Okay, I now know who Blade really is, and he has been on youtube for a long time. Watch out Hunter, this may stick in your head like that song did  :Scared: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ti4sqG85FU4

----------


## hunter63

LOL....green anaconda....green anaconda

I really do worry about those under 35.....and keep hoping for an EMP......

----------


## 1stimestar

> Okay, I now know who Blade really is, and he has been on youtube for a long time. Watch out Hunter, this may stick in your head like that song did 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ti4sqG85FU4


Hahhaha tried to rep you for that one.

----------


## GreatUsername

> Okay, I now know who Blade really is, and he has been on youtube for a long time. Watch out Hunter, this may stick in your head like that song did 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ti4sqG85FU4


I made it about 37 seconds in, then my ears started bleeding. It was pretty funny up until that point though! XD

----------


## gryffynklm

Not good choices to get stuck in your head.

----------


## Wildthang

> Not good choices to get stuck in your head.


Did you know that stupid songs, rymes, and dumb things that get stuck in your head is called a Brain Worm! Hunter and I have this green anaconda song stuck in our heads, and we are brain wormed, what do we do? :Scared:

----------


## welderguy

> Did you know that stupid songs, rymes, and dumb things that get stuck in your head is called a Brain Worm! Hunter and I have this green anaconda song stuck in our heads, and we are brain wormed, what do we do?


here try this ... 
it will make the thought of green anaconda go away forever.

----------


## Wildthang

> here try this ... 
> it will make the thought of green anaconda go away forever. skip to 2min 26 seconds if it doesn't start there by its self


I am not going to listen to that, I am not going to listen to that......................I am not :Scared:

----------


## hunter63

"Brain worms" OMG,.....are they as bad if not worst than "snow snakes"?......... 
Snow snakes have a cure, that doesn't involve a blade.....Just a healthy dose of adult beverages.....

http://www.naturenorth.com/winter/snwsnk/snwsnkF.html

----------


## welderguy

and there is always this one...

----------


## Wildthang

> "Brain worms" OMG,.....are they as bad if not worst than "snow snakes"?......... 
> Snow snakes have a cure, that doesn't involve a blade.....Just a healthy dose of adult beverages.....
> 
> http://www.naturenorth.com/winter/snwsnk/snwsnkF.html


I have heard of snow snakes, aren't they a rare and elusive animal!

----------


## 1stimestar

We call them ear worms.

----------


## Cement Blonde

> ALWAYS carry your knife as I do. ALWAYS keep your knife as sharp as possible, it may save your life!


What kind of knife is best?

----------


## Sarge47

> What kind of knife is best?


The OP can't post back as he's been banned!  However, for the answer to your question, check out the thread entitled "Finally the debate is over."

http://www.wilderness-survival.net/f...debate-is-over!

 :no way:   :W00t:   :Detective:   :1:

----------


## Wildthang

> The OP can't post back as he's been banned!  However, for the answer to your question, check out the thread entitled "Finally the debate is over."
> 
> http://www.wilderness-survival.net/f...debate-is-over!


Ha, Sarge you are a real comedian :Smartass:

----------


## Stiffy

And to think I wasted good money on a Mora, a Sog, a Mora, a Condor, and a Mora.

----------


## Batch

Green Anacaondas have been found in South Florida. But, they are not believed to have an established breeding population. Same with African Rock Pythons and Retics.

https://edis.ifas.ufl.edu/uw334

Florida has a good climate for a lot of animals. We also are a gateway to the US from the world and a lot of exotics escape here. We had a couple of Nile crocs get away and one is still swimming around out there.

A list of established invasives show mostly lizards when you click on the reptile link.

The only constrictors known to have an established breeding population in Florida are The Burmese and the Common Boa. The other two species one is a Javan File Snake and is aquatic. The other is a Brahminy Blindsnake. The blind snake is tiny and my son brought on in thinking it was a worm one day. I spend a lot of time in the Glades region and I have never seen either of the 4 species listed. I have talked to a couple of people who have and they had a picture of python at the check station in Berar Island that they said was found in Big Cypress National Preserve. It was about 4' long. 

I most frequently see water moccasins. Next most frequent would be black racers.

I grew up around constrictors as our pets and have posted pics on here of my son's scout group with our python "Miss Piggy" who was 13' at the time of the picture.

----------


## 1stimestar

Zombie thread alert but look what I just came across.  Hahhaha.

https://www.facebook.com/StarsintheH...3180421768856/

----------


## Rick

If anyone asks me to go anaconda hunting I will NOT be the bait. Just want to clear that up right now.

My luck there would have been a wolverine in there.

----------


## BENESSE

Jesus, Mary and Joseph!!!! :Ohmy: 
Now I'll have that riccocheting in my brain for awhile, replacing the famous hong. I'm looking to get rid of gross stuff in there, not add.

Thanx, 1st!!!!  :Blink:

----------


## tundrabadger

What the actual hell did I just watch?

----------


## Rick

A couple of minutes of your life slipping away.

----------


## hunter63

Hey, cool, .....I guess I don't see a problem with that.....bait....yeah,  that's the ticket.
Boohahahaha
Green anaconda, green anaconda .........(crap)

----------


## Wildthang

> Zombie thread alert but look what I just came across.  Hahhaha.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/StarsintheH...3180421768856/


Darndest think I have ever seen, almost!!!!

----------


## Faiaoga

> Zombie thread alert but look what I just came across.  Hahhaha.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/StarsintheH...3180421768856/


 Where and when is this?  Dark-skinned people with the narrative in French.  Gutsy men who seem to know their local wildlife.  I would not have the fortitude to do what they are doing. :Big Grin:

----------

